# Most useful/engaging posts for the new season? Please pick the top 3:



## Kante (Jun 20, 2019)

Have been posting a variety of things. It's all interesting to me and relatively easy to do. But, don't want to waste people's time and clutter up the forum with information that is not useful, entertaining or at least informative.

In the poll above, am listing a number of ideas for post for next year. If you could take a look and vote on what you prefer, that would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Kickers99 (Aug 29, 2019)

@Kante

You still planning to do some of these posts? They are very good


----------



## Kante (Aug 30, 2019)

Kickers99 said:


> @Kante
> 
> You still planning to do some of these posts? They are very good


Yes! just shaking off the summer doldrums... some good stuff, I think, to follow soon...


----------



## watfly (Aug 30, 2019)

As much as I want to say you're taking this way too seriously, your passion appears sincere and well intentioned.  And as much as I want to pretend that I'm not interested in the minutiae of DA soccer, I find your information fascinating in most cases.  In particular, I really like your end of the year analysis of the teams increase or decrease in performance.  Thanks, and keep up the good work.


----------



## Kickers99 (Aug 30, 2019)

watfly said:


> As much as I want to say you're taking this way too seriously, your passion appears sincere and well intentioned.  And as much as I want to pretend that I'm not interested in the minutiae of DA soccer, I find your information fascinating in most cases.  In particular, I really like your end of the year analysis of the teams increase or decrease in performance.  Thanks, and keep up the good work.


Agree great work. 
Maybe US soccer can hire him to help them improve!!


----------



## Raakjoer (Aug 30, 2019)

Agreed. I don't even live in socal, but have always found this forum to be very informative and insightful.


----------

